# LulzSec attackiert League of Legends



## Taktloss (14. Juni 2011)

Die Hacker von LulzSec scheinen heute ein neues Ziel angegriffen zu haben: League Of Legends.

Seit circa 30 Minuten haben die Server in den USA, als auch die EU Server Probleme. 

Laut der Twitter Seite besagter Gruppierung hat man wohl einen Angriff vorgenommen:

Twitter


> LulzSec   The Lulz Boat
> 
> 
> 
> League of Legends login servers down.


----------



## Julianus2008 (14. Juni 2011)

Die finden sich wohl sehr lustig, diese Schwach*****-.- Heute musste außerdem schon der Login-Server von Minecraft und der von Eve-Online dran glauben, könntest du vielleicht ergänzen... Die (LulzSec) denken jetzt wohl, dass sie sich alles erlauben können.


----------



## TheOnLY (14. Juni 2011)

also ob die LOL Server ohne die nicht schon oft genug ausfallen würden


----------



## Taktloss (14. Juni 2011)

TheOnLY schrieb:


> also ob die LOL Server ohne die nicht schon oft genug ausfallen würden


 
Ja das stimmt leider. Aber diesmal ist es eine Attacke.


----------



## MisterG (14. Juni 2011)

Endlich gehts mal rund - haha!


----------



## Master of Time and Space (14. Juni 2011)

finde ich gut


----------



## Taktloss (14. Juni 2011)

Was soll daran gut sein? Begründung bitte!


----------



## MisterG (14. Juni 2011)

Just for the lulz


----------



## snuffcinema (14. Juni 2011)

Ja schon super toll wenn die den Leuten, die sich eigentlich heute aufs Zocken gefreut haben, den Tag zerficken...RESPECT BOIZ, muss schon sagen
Nützt dir Master....... persönlich sicher auch ganz viel.


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juni 2011)

Find ich auch gut.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Juni 2011)

Rundumschlag?


----------



## TheReal (14. Juni 2011)

Lol mittlerweile kann man schon sagen; jeden Tag ein neuer Hack. Und immer wieder von LulzSec


----------



## MisterG (14. Juni 2011)

So kann man sich wieder mal etwas wichtigeren Dingen widmen, evtl einen Waldspaziergang machen


----------



## Fl0o0 (14. Juni 2011)

Naja, ich hab noch nie Legue of Legends gemocht


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (14. Juni 2011)

Der neue Volkssport, hacken.


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

EVE hacked! - Jita (General) - EVE Online Forums at MMORPG.com
EVE Online wurde anscheinend auch gehackt, bin aber zu faul eine News zu erstellen


----------



## MaJu1337 (15. Juni 2011)

Ich finds mehr wie hart, mittlerweile kann man ja sagen, dass alle Firmen die nicht bei 3 aufm Baum sind, gehack werden.


----------



## sileZn (15. Juni 2011)

Einige finden es hier vllt noch toll, aber was wenn sie Hackangriffe auf eure lieblings Seiten/Spiele machen?
Es ist einfach nicht mehr normal was die da abziehen, angeblich fragen die sogar andere per voting welche Firmen dran glauben sollen. 
Wer sowas dann auch noch ok findet, hat sie einfach nicht mehr alle... 
Sowas gehört in den Knast.


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

Wo kann man abstimmen?


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Juni 2011)

Fragt sich nur was für Hacks es sind. Sind es immer die gleichen Sicherheitslücken weil die Admins zu blöd sind (SQL-Injection) oder sind es verschiedene?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (15. Juni 2011)

Es geht Rund im Gamerparadis.
Alle bekommen was ab. Bin schon gespannt wann sie mal jemand von den lulzsec erwischen.


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

und wenn schon, dann nimmt jemand anderes ihren Platz ein.


----------



## needit (15. Juni 2011)

Hat hoffentlich eine aufschreckende Wirkung.


----------



## HawkEy3 (15. Juni 2011)

> "We don't like the US government very much," Lulz Security said at the top of a release.


US Senat Internetseite wurde auch gehackt,  wenn da interessante Informationen raus kommt finde ich das gut, aber irgendwelche Spiele Seiten zu DDoSen  find ich wenig nutzbringend.


----------



## belle (15. Juni 2011)

Sehr schade für die Spieler von LoL und Minecraft, aber diese Games fallen für mich in die Kategorie


----------



## WhiteMoiddes (15. Juni 2011)

League of Legends hat auch schon so genug Probleme mit den Servern haha..
Aber davon mal abgesehen sind solche Attacken doch mehr als Sinnfrei, sie bewirken nichts außer wahllose Gamer abzufucken.
Hab nichts gegen das rumgehacke gegen irgendwelche Großkonzerne und Regierungen mit dem Ziel, das "System" zu schwächen, aber so motivloses rumgenerve ist im Inet genauso unangebracht wie im RL!
@Master of Bla: du bist ein Affe.. Dann auch noch mit so nem Anonymous-Zitat in der Signatur omg


----------



## Yellowant (15. Juni 2011)

Da wird uns mal vor Augen geführt was wir eigentlich ohne Internet machen. 
Schöne neue Welt.


----------



## ThorMaer (15. Juni 2011)

Julianus2008 schrieb:


> Die finden sich wohl sehr lustig, diese Schwach*****-.-


 
Selber.

Wenn die Firmen wie Sony zu blöd sind die Kundendaten richtig zu schützen....!


----------



## snuffcinema (15. Juni 2011)

HawkEy3 schrieb:


> US Senat Internetseite wurde auch gehackt, wenn da interessante Informationen raus kommt finde ich das gut, aber irgendwelche Spiele Seiten zu DDoSen find ich wenig nutzbringend.


Stimmt!


belle schrieb:


> Sehr schade für die Spieler von LoL und Minecraft, aber diese Games fallen für mich in die Kategorie


Stimmt!(Inklusive "aber diese Games fallen für mich in die Kategorie " )


WhiteMoiddes schrieb:


> League of Legends hat auch schon so genug Probleme mit den Servern haha..
> Aber davon mal abgesehen sind solche Attacken doch mehr als Sinnfrei, sie bewirken nichts außer wahllose Gamer abzufucken.
> Hab nichts gegen das rumgehacke gegen irgendwelche Großkonzerne und Regierungen mit dem Ziel, das "System" zu schwächen, aber so motivloses rumgenerve ist im Inet genauso unangebracht wie im RL!


Stimmt!


WhiteMoiddes schrieb:


> @Master of Bla: du bist ein Affe.. Dann auch noch mit so nem Anonymous-Zitat in der Signatur omg


Ganz besonders stimmt!



Sowas kommt dann dabei raus:heise online - EU-Minister wollen Rahmenbeschluss gegen Cyberkriminalität erweitern

Wird alles nur noch härter bestraft und kontrolliert und die Regierungen rechtfertigen dass dann mit so VÖLLIG-UNÜTZEN-DEPPEN-AKTIONEN wie dieser hier.

Sowas wie hier, die Gameserver zu hacken ist sowas von für n Arsch...

Und bestraft werden damit sowieso bloss die Spieler die Spielgebühren zahlen und dann nicht mal spielen können. Die Leute von Riot Games selber juckt so ein day off garantiert nicht, haben schon für diesen Tag weniger Kosten.(Kenne das Bezahlsystem von LoL nicht).


----------



## Windows0.1 (15. Juni 2011)

Yellowant schrieb:


> Da wird uns mal vor Augen geführt was wir eigentlich ohne Internet machen.
> Schöne neue Welt.


 Ohne internet würde ich sterben.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ein wenig im Netz recherchiert und will nur klarstellen, dass es sich beim Angriff auf League of Legends (und wohl auch beim Angriff auf Minecraft) nur um einen DDos handelte. Der Login-Server von LoL wurde für etwa 30 mins überladen, danach lief wohl alles wieder.
Ich dachte zuerst, das wäre eben ein "richtiger" Hack gewesen, mit Diebstahl von Kundendaten etc...
Nichtsdestotrotz - Lulz geht zu weit. Was glauben die eigentlich, selbst entscheiden zu können, wer es verdient hat, gehackt zu werden und wer nicht? Das finde ich ein wenig arg Größenwahnsinnig. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man sowas gut finden kann.
gRUß; cAPS


----------



## Sheeep (15. Juni 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur was für Hacks es sind. Sind es immer die gleichen Sicherheitslücken weil die Admins zu blöd sind (SQL-Injection) oder sind es verschiedene?


Einfache sind das bestimmt nicht, sonst würden das tausend möchtegern-hacker machen.
fehlerhafte masken in benutzereingabefeldern sind zu bekannt.
aber man kann z.b. den browser so anpassen, dass er bei dem zugriffszähler einer webseite sql anweisungen einschleust.
ein admin kann eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass diese eingaben von dem browser gemacht werden und somit nicht maskiert werden müssen.
man muss nur genug exotische ideen haben, auf die ein admin nicht umbedingt kommt.
allerdings bedeuten so ideen einen gigantischen aufwand für einen hacker, daher sind sie meist gar nicht bekannt. zumindest nicht bevor etwas passiert ist.



			
				ThorMaer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Firmen wie Sony zu blöd sind die Kundendaten richtig zu schützen....!


angriff ist im web viel leichter als verteidigung. die systeme sind extrem komplex. eine sql datenbank sowieso. und hacker kommen häufig auf ideen, die so abwegig sind, dass admins da nicht draufkommen, das so was passieren kann. beispiel: der angepasste browser. 
vorallem, ein browser wird nicht von irgendeinen zock-kind verändert...

edit:
außerdem, gegen dos angriffe gibt es kaum schutz. selbst wenn verhindert wird, dass der server abkackt, wenn genügend viel anfragen auf einen server kommen, sind die leitungen einfach verstopft, anfragen bekommen einen timeout. aber ddos kommt häufig wenn dem angreifer sonst nix mehr einfällt, oder er sonst nix kann.

die sollten ihre energie lieber in produktive projekte stecken, als irgendwelche seiten oder server zu blockieren...

edit2:
vorallem ist jeder angriff ein argument mehr für die politiker die internetüberwachung und vorratsdatenspeicherung wollen, deswegen sehr kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Rakyr (15. Juni 2011)

DDoS ist doch wirklich die einfachste Form eines Netzwerkangriffs. Alles was man dazu braucht sind einfach viele Leute bzw PCs und jeder kann bei sowas mitmachen.

Keine Ahnung wie man darauf stolz sein kann. Erinnert mich an Leute die zum Schwanzvergleich einen getunten Golf haben.


----------



## r|sen_ (15. Juni 2011)

Ich pers. würds besser finden wenn mal sowas wie WoW oder das XBox Netz plattgemacht werden würde... Bzw. andere große Geschichten, womit man die Firmen unter Druck setzen kann, sei es nun nur der Gedanke was gegen Cheater zu tun oder was weiß ich...


----------



## Green.Tea (15. Juni 2011)

Moinsen,
also am anfang fand ichs ja noch ganz lustig als sie den "großen" ans bein gepisst haben, aber solangsam gehen sie nen bischen zu weit!
was bringt es ihnen die minecraft oder LoL loginserver mit DDoS's zu überfluten und lahm zu legen ? wie hier schon öfter gesagt wurde, das liefert den ganzen "ach so tollen" politikern die argumente nur frei haus!

so lange sie die großen konzerne angreifen ist es mMn. ne ganz nette sache!


mfg


----------



## mephimephi (15. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Ich pers. würds besser finden wenn mal sowas wie WoW oder das XBox Netz plattgemacht werden würde... Bzw. andere große Geschichten, womit man die Firmen unter Druck setzen kann, sei es nun nur der Gedanke was gegen Cheater zu tun oder was weiß ich...




dümmste Post seit Jahren hier im Forum, solltest nen Preis bekommen...

Mit Erpressung Dinge erzwingen wollen, findest du ok, laut deinem Post...


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

Erinnert mich daran wie diese Kiddies Gronkhs Server geDDOSt haben


----------



## Cinnayum (15. Juni 2011)

Das sind ganz billige DDoS Attacken. Die sind von begrenzter Dauer, bis die entweder keine Lust mehr haben oder der Service Provider der betroffenen Firmen die richtigen IPs rausgefiltert haben.

In deren Twitter steht, dass sie es einfach aus Spaß machen.

Ich glaube ein Kaliber wie WoW ist zu groß für die.
Die Login-Server sind für bis zu 12 M Spieler ausgelegt und nach dem 3. Fehlversuch werden Anfragen auch für eine Zeit geblockt.

Komischerweise wurden bisher noch alle von der Polizei gefasst. Selbst aus dem ach so anonymen Internet heraus.


----------



## Johnny05 (15. Juni 2011)

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie einige Leute hier im Forum sich damit  brüsten wie toll sie doch solche Schwachmaten-Aktionen finden.Sorry,aber  das sind illegale Aktivitäten,wie kann man auf so eine Schei..s stolz  sein ? Ich möchte Euch mal sehn,wenn die Server eures Lieblingsspiel mal  gehackt und stillgelegt werden,dann sind eure Hacker-Helden plötzlich  nur noch Ar..hlöcher und das geheule ist dann groß.
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit dem Argument"dann sollen die mal ihre Systeme sicherer machen",jedes noch so sichere System ist trotzdem irgendwo anfällig.


----------



## SplitxD1 (15. Juni 2011)

sileZn schrieb:


> Einige finden es hier vllt noch toll, aber was wenn sie Hackangriffe auf eure lieblings Seiten/Spiele machen?
> Es ist einfach nicht mehr normal was die da abziehen, angeblich fragen die sogar andere per voting welche Firmen dran glauben sollen.
> Wer sowas dann auch noch ok findet, hat sie einfach nicht mehr alle...
> Sowas gehört in den Knast.


 
Ich finds auch super, und wenn meine Lieblingsspiele betroffen sind, was mach ich da... genau, was anderes.
LulzSec soll doch Hacken was sie wollen, wenn sie Spaß dran haben.
Was stört es euch denn? Habt ihr nicht besseres zu tun als im Internet zu gammeln und auf die pösen, pösen Hacker zu schmipfen?

Es ist schlimmer was ein großteil der Leute hier macht, als das was die Hacker machen. lol.

Wenn ihr euch echt Aufregt das eure Loginserver down sind, ist es schon zu Spät, dann habt ihr einen gewissen Grat an Abhängigkeit schon erreicht.

Offtopic:


Wa1lock schrieb:


> Erinnert mich daran wie diese Kiddies Gronkhs Server geDDOSt haben


 
Und die ganzen 12 Jährigen die Gronkh feiern sind keine Kiddies?


----------



## Green.Tea (15. Juni 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch super, und wenn meine Lieblingsspiele betroffen sind, was mach ich da... genau, was anderes.
> LulzSec soll doch Hacken was sie wollen, wenn sie Spaß dran haben.
> Was stört es euch denn? Habt ihr nicht besseres zu tun als im Internet zu gammeln und auf die pösen, pösen Hacker zu schmipfen?
> 
> ...



Für mich hast du echt ne verquere vorstellung!
Du findest also, das kommentare in einemen Forum zu schreiben schlimmer ist als u.a. den US-Senat zu hacken ?
und was mich an der tatsache stört wenn ich mich nicht in eins meiner spiele einloggen kann ? na ja wenn man zeit hat und grade lust hast zu spielen ist es schon ärgerlich wenn man dies nicht tuen kann nur weil irgendwelche leute bock haben im internet "wild wild west" zu spielen!


PS: leg dir mal nen paar andere ansichten zu kollege


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema DDoS. Solch ein angriff ist das einfachste was möglich ist. Das kann jeder der sich 5 min mit Google / dem Thema auseinander setzt.	
Lässt sich auch extrem einfach abwehren. Mir fällt spontan sogar ein Paket dafür auf debian ein: fail2ban


----------



## SplitxD1 (15. Juni 2011)

Green.Tea schrieb:


> Für mich hast du echt ne verquere vorstellung vom leben!
> Du findest also, das kommentare in einemen Forum zu schreiben schlimmer ist als u.a. den US-Senat zu hacken ?
> und was mich an der tatsache stört wenn ich mich nicht in eins meiner spiele einloggen kann ? na ja wenn man zeit hat und grade lust hast zu spielen ist es schon ärgerlich wenn man dies nicht tuen kann nur weil irgendwelche leute bock haben im internet "wild wild west" zu spielen!
> 
> ...



Kollege schon mal gar nicht, vom Senat habe ich nicht gesprochen, Regierungsseiten zu hacken ist was ganz anderes.
Man kann auch einfach den Leuten das Wort um Mund umdrehen wa. Es geht mir allgemein um das geflame in den Foren.
Alle sind der Meinung das sie sagen müssten "Och die Hacker sind doof und Netzsperren und bla"
Kompletter Nonsens.

Ja klar, ist es ärgerlich, wenn denn die Loginserver down sind, aber 90% der LoL-Spieler spielen LoL nicht einfach mal, weil sie gerade Lust haben,
sondern weil sie meist keine Alternativen haben, was Freizeitbeschäftigungen angeht.

Nehmen wir an Mediamarkt, wird überfallen und wird für Untersuchungen geschlossen, stehst du denn die ganze Zeit vor dem MediaMarkt und heulst, oder gehst du zu Medimax oder Saturn?
Einfach mal, was anderes machen. Außerdem sind es hier langweilig DDOS-Attacken, das ist ja nicht mal Hacken, das ist für die nen Zeitvertreib.


Und meine verquere Vorstellung von Leben, wie du sagst, spielt sich zum Großteil außerhalb des Netzes ab, vielleicht kommt es dahar.


----------



## r|sen_ (15. Juni 2011)

mephimephi schrieb:


> dümmste Post seit Jahren hier im Forum, solltest nen Preis bekommen...
> 
> Mit Erpressung Dinge erzwingen wollen, findest du ok, laut deinem Post...


 
Dümmste Antwort die ich hier gelesen habe, Macker...!

Ja richtig finde ich ok. Druck aufzubauen um bestimmte Dinge zu erreichen finde ich legitim.. Was auch sonst...?!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (15. Juni 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Kollege schon mal gar nicht, ....


Klar bist du ein Kollege, ob du willst oder nicht. PCGHKollege eben.


SplitxD1 schrieb:


> ....., vom Senat habe ich nicht gesprochen, Regierungsseiten zu hacken ist was ganz anderes.
> Man kann auch einfach den Leuten das Wort um Mund umdrehen wa. Es geht mir allgemein um das geflame in den Foren.
> Alle sind der Meinung das sie sagen müssten "Och die Hacker sind doof und Netzsperren und bla"
> Kompletter Nonsens.


 Das sind aber die selben Leute. lulzsec.


SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Ja klar, ist es ärgerlich, wenn denn die Loginserver down sind, aber 90% der LoL-Spieler spielen LoL nicht einfach mal, weil sie gerade Lust haben,
> sondern weil sie meist keine Alternativen haben, was Freizeitbeschäftigungen angeht.
> 
> Nehmen wir an Mediamarkt, wird überfallen und wird für Untersuchungen geschlossen, stehst du denn die ganze Zeit vor dem MediaMarkt und heulst, oder gehst du zu Medimax oder Saturn?
> ...


Weil die Betroffenen nicht deinen Lebenstil haben, ist die Unterdrückung also in Ordnung für dich?  Solch faschistische Denkweise ist ekelhaft.


----------



## sinthor4s (15. Juni 2011)

Mensch Leute hört doch auf euch gegenseitig zu flamen (auch wenn es kaum ein objektiveres Thema gibt)

BTT: Ich finde es traurig, dass die Leute die für ihre Spiele spielen wollen derart eingeschränkt werden.
Ich finde es auch nicht lustig, wenn sich jemand hinsetzt und "just for fun" die Arbeit anderer "zerstört" bzw. "beschädigt".

Wenn Regierungssysteme angegriffen werden und danach Forderungen kommen könnte man das ganze noch als
verzweifelten Versuch dulden gewisse Ziele zu erreichen, aber Spieleentwickler zu attackieren ist pupertärer Vandalismus.


----------



## mephimephi (15. Juni 2011)

Also es ging darum,in deinem Posting  stand, das man mit den ddos Attacken z.B. Firmen unter Druck setzen kann, dass ist Erpressung und nicht ok, warum soll das legitim sein?

und bitte nicht beleidigt fühlen und gleich Macker schreiben, weil mal jemand deine Meinung nicht mag...ist doch nicht nett sowas.


----------



## SplitxD1 (15. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Klar bist du ein Kollege, ob du willst oder nicht. PCGHKollege eben.
> Das sind aber die selben Leute. lulzsec.
> 
> Weil die Betroffenen nicht deinen Lebenstil haben, ist die Unterdrückung also in Ordnung für dich?  Solch faschistische Denkweise ist ekelhaft.



Haha, Unterdrückung.  Jetzt gehts los  Made my day 
Deine Klamotten werden von Kindern in 3. Welt Ländern genäht, dich interessiert das nicht. Aber SOWAS ist Unterdrückung. Oder die allgemeine Rechtslage in China.
Rede nicht von Müll du Moralapostel.

Und ja, Lulz hat den Senat gehackt, aber des hat keine Menschen hier interessiert. Komisch wa?


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Juni 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Haha, Unterdrückung.  Jetzt gehts los  Made my day
> 
> Und ja, Lulz hat den Senat gehackt, aber des hat keine Menschen hier interessiert. Komisch wa?


Warum? Er hat recht. Nur weil du anderer Meinung bist heißt das nicht das die Sache schlecht ist.
Wir sind schließlich nicht in einer Diktatur in der es nur schwarz und weiß gibt.


----------



## Taktloss (15. Juni 2011)

Das Argument "Macht halt was anderes, wenn xyz nicht geht" ist sowas von schwachsinnig.....  

Jemand zerschlitzt dir die Reifen -> nicht schlimm fahr halt mit dem Fahrrad
Jemand stiehlt dein Fahrrad -> nicht schlimm geh halt zufuß
Jemand bricht dir die Beine -> nicht schlimm fahr halt mit dem Rollstuhl
......


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

Taktloss schrieb:
			
		

> Die Argument "Macht halt was anderes, wenn xyz nicht geht" ist sowas von schwachsinnig.....
> 
> Jemand zerschlitzt dir die Reifen -> nicht schlimm fahr halt mit dem Fahrrad
> Jemand stiehlt dein Fahrrad -> nicht schlimm geh halt zufuß
> ...



Epischer  vergleich


----------



## SplitxD1 (15. Juni 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Warum? Er hat recht. Nur weil du anderer Meinung bist heißt das nicht das die Sache schlecht ist.
> Wir sind schließlich nicht in einer Diktatur in der es nur schwarz und weiß gibt.


 
Dein Kommentar macht mit meinem Quote irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## Lexx (15. Juni 2011)

> *Die* Argument "Macht halt was anderes, wenn xyz nicht geht" ist sowas von schwachsinnig.....
> 
> Jemand zerschlitzt dir die Reifen -> nicht schlimm fahr halt mit dem Fahrrad
> Jemand stiehlt dein Fahrrad -> nicht schlimm geh halt zufuß
> Jemand bricht dir die Beine -> nicht schlimm fahr halt mit dem Rollstuhl


vandalismus, diebstahl und körperverletzung mit 
persönlicher und emotionaler flexibilität zu vergleichen
grenzt schon an.. *esmeralda*



> und was mich an der tatsache stört wenn ich mich nicht in eins meiner spiele einloggen kann ? na ja wenn man zeit hat und grade lust hast zu spielen ist es schon ärgerlich wenn man dies nicht *tuen* kann nur weil irgendwelche leute bock haben im internet "wild wild west" zu spielen!


angenommen du (oder deine "erfüllungsgehilfen/in") willst dir heute.. einen 
spinatstrudel backen. mjam, mit schafskäse. nur um ein beispiel zu nennen. 

jedoch ist der frische spinat alle, dazu die tiefkühlwanne ausgefallen.

hungerst du ? hasst du dann alle, die dir den spinat weggekauft haben ?
na eeeeben.

PS: leg dir mal nen paar andere ansichten zu


----------



## SplitxD1 (15. Juni 2011)

Taktloss schrieb:


> Das Argument "Macht halt was anderes, wenn xyz nicht geht" ist sowas von schwachsinnig.....
> 
> Jemand zerschlitzt dir die Reifen -> nicht schlimm fahr halt mit dem Fahrrad
> Jemand stiehlt dein Fahrrad -> nicht schlimm geh halt zufuß
> ...



Naja, wenn Reifen kaputt sind stehst vor dem Wagen und heulst?
Wenn dein Fahrrad weg ist stehst vor dem Fahhradständer und heulst?
Wenn wer deine Beine bricht, muss dieser schon extrem Talent dazu haben weil man das nicht einfach so mal eben hinbekommt, schon gar nicht beide.
Aber in dem Fall bleibt wohl nur der Rollstuhl übrig. Von daher ist mein Kommentar noch sehr gut im Rennen.

Ne aber mal ernsthaft, schlechter Vergleich.

Aber bei DDOS Angriffen nimmt dir ja keiner was weg, er leiht es sich ungefragt aus aber gibt es irgendwann zurück. Deswegem wären deine Argumente da vollends falsch. 
Oder meist du den Loginservern wurden die Beine gebrochen und wir müssen 6-8 Wochen auf die Genesung warten?


----------



## sinthor4s (15. Juni 2011)

Ich finde den Vergleich gar nicht so schlecht... er ist halt nur extrem überspitzt. (und es kommt auf den Interpreten an ob er damit etwas anfangen kann)
Nicht jeder kann oder will alles wegstecken.


----------



## Taktloss (15. Juni 2011)

Jetzt muss doch tatsächlich erklären, dass mein Vergleich natürlich übertrieben war oO 
Es geht einfach ums Prinzip. Du hast zu irgedwas gerade riesen lust, es geht aber nicht, weil irgendwer aus reiner Langeweile es verhindert.

Zudem hat die ganze Aktion nicht mal einen Sinn wo man sagen könnte "Ja, das kann ich einigermaßen nachvollziehen"


----------



## snuffcinema (15. Juni 2011)

Edit:Sorry, fail post von mir


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Juni 2011)

@Split:
Kannst du nicht einfach einen Schritt zurückgehen?
Sag doch einfach mal Lulz sie sollen sich was anderes suchen statt irgendwem, der keinerlei Ahnung hat von deren Absichten (ich zähle mich auch darunter), irgendwelche Knüppel in die Beine zu werfen (wenn dumm läuft sind dann beide Beine gebrochen ).
Klar war der Reifen-aufschlitzen-Beine-brechen-Vergleich überspitzt, trotzdem ist ein Fünkchen wahrheit dran. Man will etwas und kann es nicht, weil irgendwer aus Spass an der Freude (oder einfach nur aus Böswilligkeit) es zu verhindern weiß, mit nicht legalen Mitteln.
Ich finde, dass es durchaus angebracht ist sich darüber aufzuregen und solchen Lausejungs die Härte des Gesetzes zu spüren lässt, sofern man sie denn erwischt.


PS: Ungefragt ausleihen ist Diebstahl, auch wenn man es danach zurückgibt 

PPS: Ich reg mich am meisten drüber auf, dass LoL nicht geht, weil die ganzen Kids (die tatsächlich meinen LoL wäre eine Verbesserung zu Dota) dann denken, sie müssten halt was spielen und ins Bnet kommen, keine Ahnung vom Urspiel haben und mann dann den Erklärbar/Babysitter spielen muss


----------



## Sheeep (15. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Zum Thema DDoS. Solch ein angriff ist das einfachste was möglich ist. Das kann jeder der sich 5 min mit Google / dem Thema auseinander setzt.
> Lässt sich auch extrem einfach abwehren. Mir fällt spontan sogar ein Paket dafür auf debian ein: fail2ban


 
Nur wenn keine random-source-ips verwendet werden. 
außerdem nur weil ein server ein paket nicht annimmt, kann es trotzdem die leitung zu dem server blockieren. 
auch mit verstopfen einer leitung kann ein dienst blockiert werden.
das problem am ddos ist echt, jeder vollidiot kann das.

@fail2ban
tum glück gibt es ja bei uns die ersten entscheidungen das ddos strafbar ist. 
schließlich wird mit absicht ein dienst blockiert. natürlich ist das computersabotage.
ddos kann zur z.b erpressung von firmen eingesetzt werden. natürlich muss das berstraft werden.
was soll daran bitte gut sein?
wenn jemand deinen internetanschluss blockieren würde, würdest du den doch auch anzeigen?

@SplitxD1
super vergleich


----------



## Julianus2008 (15. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Selber.
> 
> Wenn die Firmen wie Sony zu blöd sind die Kundendaten richtig zu schützen....!


 


Sorry, aber ich habe mich nicht auf Sony und so weiter bezogen, sondern darauf, dass die die LoL- und MC-Login-Server DDoSen und das ist ja wohl nicht ihre Schuld! Das hat nichts mit echtem Hacken oder der Sache mit Sony zu tun, benutze erstmal deinen Kopf, bevor du antwortest! (Soll nicht böse gemeint sein, die beiden Sachen sind nur einfach nicht vergleichbar)


----------



## WebTerrorist (15. Juni 2011)

Heute gehts hier in den User-News ja mal wieder richtig zu Sache. Ein geflame und gebashe, dass ich mich für ein paar meiner PCGH-Kollegen fast schämen muss. Hier steckt auch keiner zurück, das wird ausgeflamet. 

Meine Meinung
Klauen von Kundendaten = üble Sache, schlecht, böse (lulz)
Blocken von Anmeldeservern = gemein, böse (lulz)
Hacken von bösen Seiten wie isharegossip = sehr geil (23timespi)

Nen Vergleich hätt ich dann auch noch zu bieten:"Ich will nachn Mc D., aber mein Auto ist zugeparkt! Sicher könnte man auch was anderes essen, aber ich hatte mich halt schon so aufn Mekkes gefreut. Mich stört aber mehr die Dreistheit meines autofahrenden Mitmenschen, als das ich mein TS nich bekomme."

So, geflame kann weiter gehen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. Juni 2011)

LoL saugt sowieso kein großer Verlust


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

Laut Twitter will LulzSec heute Abend weiter EVE Online und Co mit DDOS Angriffen attackieren.
Die Seite magnets.com ist schon down.


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

Idioten. DDos kann jedes kleinkind. Wenn sie toll sein wollen, dann sollen sie einen großen coup machen.


----------



## gariman (15. Juni 2011)

So viele Firmen, seien es große oder kleine, werden gehackt, aber nicht Microsoft! Ich will ja keine Gerüchte in die Welt setzen, aber da könnte man ja mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## MiToKo (15. Juni 2011)

Die Aktionen von Anonymous kann man ja noch nachvollziehen, die Hacks auf die Datenbanken um zu zeigen wie unsicher Seiten kann man mit viel Toleranz auch noch verstehen. Aber DDos Angriffe auf Loginsservern? Das bringt keinen Nutzen, schränkt eher die I-Net User ein. Aber eigentlich ist doch das Gegenteil das Ziel, vor allem für Anonymous. Wenn es noch schlimmer wird dann könnte ich es mir vorstellen, dass Anonymous LutzSec angreift. Cyberwar wir kommen!


----------



## Jimini (15. Juni 2011)

Herrlich, was hier wieder herumgeistert. Ob die, die hier so groß rumtönen, weil sie nicht betroffen sind, immer noch das Mundwerk so weit aufreißen, wenn ein Keylogger ihre Steam-Logindaten oder direkt mal Geld vom Konto klaut?

MfG Jimini


----------

